
Oura ring wearable helps detection of one asymptomatic COVID19 case - sergioisidoro
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156628875511933&id=642431932
======
sergioisidoro
Summary: person traveled to Austria and Sweden. When returning home Oura ring
wearable detected a +1°c body temperature above baseline, which prompted the
person to get tested, despite being completely asymptomatic. Test returned
positive

